# FDA: Generic Drug Names...



## erosroadie (Jan 9, 2007)

FDA: Generic Drug Names...

All drugs have two names, a trade name and generic name.

Examples: 
Trade Name: Tylenol
Generic: _Acetaminophen_.

Trade Name: Aleve
Generic: _Naproxen_.

Amoxil is also called _Amoxicillin_
Advil is also called _Ibuprofen_.

Consequently, the FDA has been looking for a generic name for Viagra.

After careful consideration by a team of government experts, it recently announced that it has settled on the generic name of _Mycoxafloppin_. Also considered were _Mycoxafailin, Mydixadrupin, Mydixarizin, Dixafix_, and of course, _Ibepokin_.

Pfizer Corp. announced today that Viagra will soon be available in liquid form, and will be marketed by Pepsi Cola as a power beverage suitable for use as a mixer... It will now be possible for a man to literally pour himself a stiff one.

Obviously we can no longer call this a soft drink, and it gives new meaning to the terms "cocktails," "highballs" and just a good old-fashioned "stiff drink."

Pepsi will market the new concoction by the name of: _MOUNT & DO_.

Thought for the day: 
There is more money being spent on breast implants and Viagra today than on Alzheimer's research. This means that by 2020, there should be a large elderly population with perky boobs and huge erections and absolutely no recollection of what to do with them.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

That thought for the day is absolutely hilarious.:icon_lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and the generic name for Cialis is Fixadic.

ta-_dum_-dum!


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that if you scroll to the top of the screen, you will see an ad for Viagra.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you scroll to the top of the screen, you will see an ad for Viagra.


I see several ads for prescription medications, but not Viagra specifically.


----------

